# Buford, wyoming is for sale at coming auction!!!



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Want to own your own town? Have your own zip code......run the only trading post, post office 
and be the mayor as well??? Then Buford might just be your cup of tea.....

Buford which presently has a total population of just one resident, is located between Cheyenne and 
Laramie. It was founded in the 1860s and was once home to an estimated 2,000 residents before 
the Transcontinental Railroad was rerouted. If you've got a spare $100,000, you could potentially 
become the owner of a small Wyoming town that's set to be auctioned off next month by the unofficial mayor.

*http://www.bufordtradingpost.com/*

"Don, 'The Mayor', is retiring after 20 wonderful years in his town," Sammons writes on the website for 
his business, the Buford Trading Post, a gas station and store. "This entire, income producing, town 
is for sale; the house, the Trading Post, the former school house, along with all the history of this very unique place."

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/13/buford-wyoming-don-sammons_n_1342544.html*

This tiny town has two big claims to fame. First, with a population of only 1 person, Buford is the 
nationâs smallest town. And second, by sitting at 8,000 feet above sea level, Buford is also 
the highest town in elevation on Interstate 80, which is the main cross-country route between New York and San Francisco.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

How cool is that!!!!!!!


----------



## Lonni (Jan 31, 2006)

LOL We stopped there an a trip one time last year! Place was closed but was cool looking!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Has me wondering what is next for the guy!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Photos of it look nice. I can see a great business opportunity.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

lorichristie said:


> Has me wondering what is next for the guy!


Maybe he decided to move to Monowi Nebraska to spark Elsie Eiler?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*America's tiniest town commands a big price - Yahoo! Real Estate*


----------

